# Vaughan mills aquarium shops?



## Stephen (May 6, 2011)

Are there any decent shops near the vaughan mills mall? I might be making a trip up that way this evening for something. 
Why not check out some fish stores while I am there.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

There's a Big Al's right across Rutherford, and there's a SW shop at one of those plazas. I can't remember the name though.


----------

